# Atlanta Homesteader 240dg



## GWC (Dec 15, 2017)

hello everyone I’m new here on your site. I need owners manual with insulation instructions containing stove clearances etc for my Atlanta Homesteader 240dg woodstove I purchased at a swap meet about 10years ago. The room I intend to install the stove in is finally ready for it. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks in advance


----------



## begreen (Dec 15, 2017)

Is there a UL label on the back of the cabinet? That should list clearances.


----------



## coaly (Dec 15, 2017)

I believe that's the coal version of the 240 cabinet heater. If so it will have a shaker grate. Don't let the wording "Coal & Wood Circulator" on the door make you believe it is a wood stove. They have firebox liners and all air comes from the bottom up through grate, designed for coal.
Many were late 70's, pre UL.


----------



## GWC (Dec 16, 2017)

The only label on the back is the one with the model #. The stove does say wood and coal on the fire box door


----------



## begreen (Dec 16, 2017)

Without UL testing or documentation the clearance must be as for an unlisted stove. That requires 3ft clearance from combustibles in all directions. This can be reduced to 12" with properly installed NFPA 211 wall shielding. Make sure your insurance is ok with this first. Some will not approve unlisted stoves.


----------



## GWC (Dec 16, 2017)

That would put the stove out in the middle of no where someone must have the original installation paper work that came with the stove or the original owners manual with the manufacturers recommended clearances Someone please help me out here. Thanks for your info I will keep it in mind as a last resort lol


----------



## coaly (Dec 16, 2017)

The manufacturer doesn't come up with clearances, UL testing to different standards does. (Yours would be tested to standard 1482 for solid fuel room heaters) If there is no UL tag on the appliance it is not UL listed. Listed equipment also has to be installed as tested, so the installation manual becomes part of the listing.
State and local codes adopt the NFPA 211 Standard.
Your state adopted the 2012 ICC code statewide which references this Standard.* ICC code also requires all appliances to be UL Listed.*
https://www.easthartfordct.gov/site...icut_state_building_code_is_now_in_effect.pdf

For appliances installed in your state before the ICC code was adopted October 1 2016;
NFPA 211 Solid Fuel Burning Standard requires 36 inches from any combustible.

Cabinet heaters of similar design when later tested passed for 26 inch side clearance and 36 inch rear. Without a UL tag your appliance is unlisted and follows the 36 inch clearance for all unlisted stoves. The Standard has a section for unlisted stoves to be able to reduce clearance by 33% down to 24 inches with solid brick as a heat shield in contact with combustible material. The section for unlisted stoves allows a 66% reduction which is down to 12 inches _minimum _with heat shield built to specifications given in the Standard.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/wood-stove-wall-clearances-primer.147785/


----------

